# Goldilocks celebratory photoshoot!



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Today, October 13th the flock of 14 is celebrating Goldilocks 1st Homecoming anniversary! :b-day:
To mark the happy occasion, I decided to take some pics of the little miss and since she is such a great model, it turned into a photoshoot.

Little miss Goldilocks showing her natural beauty, as you can see she has kept her some of her baby barring on the forehead.
DSCF2874 by aluz391, on Flickr

She knows how to work the camera
DSCF2879 by aluz391, on Flickr

My girl is as sweet as she looks
DSCF2891 by aluz391, on Flickr

Her feather condition has improved so much during this first year, she is just perfect
DSCF2894 by aluz391, on Flickr

The standard puffing up pic
DSCF2904 by aluz391, on Flickr

I wonder what's on her mind
DSCF2905 by aluz391, on Flickr

Of course her mate Luigi had to make an appearance
DSCF2872 by aluz391, on Flickr

They are the sweetest couple
DSCF2897 by aluz391, on Flickr

I caught Luigi in the middle of a pedicure, just like Mallorn, he pays attention to his feet! 
DSCF2915 by aluz391, on Flickr

Since I had the budgie sisters out, I also got a few pics of them today. 

Dinda loves to puff up the moment she steps on my finger and gets comfy
DSCF2928 by aluz391, on Flickr

DSCF2929 by aluz391, on Flickr

The opaline half sisters in the process of having a puffing up contest
DSCF2934 by aluz391, on Flickr

A close up of my Peppy to show the beautiful throat spots, this is the first time in her life that she has that much, two sets on just one side! 
DSCF2937 by aluz391, on Flickr


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy first Homecoming,sweet little Goldilocks!arty:


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Happy first homecoming anniversary arty:


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Ooooh your birdies are so sweet, Ana! :hug:
Happy first homecoming little Goldilocks!  May you have many more!!
All your girls and Luigi are just stunning!!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

I just love to look at pictures of your flock, Ana! Glad to know that everyone is fairing well, and Happy 1 year homecoming to Goldilocks! She is just stunning! I hope that she get extra treats today! Homecoming anniversaries are so much fun. Your birdies are just gorgeous, as always! Your two opaline half sisters remind me of my Buddy and Perry. It's almost a compulsion with those two. As soon as one puffs up, the other has to do it too. Same with Pepper and Peatri! As always, I wish you, your daughter and the flock my best.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww, congrats and happy 1st year, little Goldie! She's such a golden little angel like the rest of Ana's cutie flockarty3:arty2::jumping::whoo:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

nuxi said:


> Happy first Homecoming,sweet little Goldilocks!arty:


Thanks Gaby!  I couldn't have asked for a sweeter bird, she is quite a chatty girl and has a peculiar way of singing. I'm able to tell her apart from the flock even when I'm not in the bird room. And Luigi sometimes mimics her screeches, it's like he is making fun of the way she talks the budgie language! 



chirper said:


> Happy first homecoming anniversary arty:


Thanks, chirper! 



despoinaki said:


> Ooooh your birdies are so sweet, Ana! :hug:
> Happy first homecoming little Goldilocks!  May you have many more!!
> All your girls and Luigi are just stunning!!


Thanks, Despina! 
Nick's cousin Leonel was busy visiting visiting Tito Junior's cage and was having so much fun that he didn't want to join the girls for picture time. 



jean20057 said:


> I just love to look at pictures of your flock, Ana! Glad to know that everyone is fairing well, and Happy 1 year homecoming to Goldilocks! She is just stunning! I hope that she get extra treats today! Homecoming anniversaries are so much fun. Your birdies are just gorgeous, as always! Your two opaline half sisters remind me of my Buddy and Perry. It's almost a compulsion with those two. As soon as one puffs up, the other has to do it too. Same with Pepper and Peatri! As always, I wish you, your daughter and the flock my best.


Thanks, Kristen!  The whole flock had a great time was treated with Goldilocks favourite veggie, broccoli. 
Oh, and it's just me and the birds, I have no children.



Jedikeet said:


> Aww, congrats and happy 1st year, little Goldie! She's such a golden little angel like the rest of Ana's cutie flockarty3:arty2::jumping::whoo:


Thanks, Nick!  She sure is an angel and is so very patient with Luigi's hyper energy.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Happy Home coming Goldilocks.. You are al so beautiful.. Goldilocks you and your friends will be able to have a treat of Millet... Did your Mum buy you a special toy to play with....


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

These are lovely piccies of lovely birdies! roud::woot:

(Not wanting to detract from your thread, so apologies if this is the wrong place, but from your photo, I just wondered how you managed to get two birdies finger trained together...?.. With my two, if they do it at all, they won't do it at the same time as there's jealousy etc when treats are involved!)


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Happy homecoming Goldilock's, you are one sweet Hen....:loveeyes:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Oh my! I can't believe it's already been a year since Miss Goldilocks joined your flock. :wow: 
I remember the day you first posted pictures of her and it doesn't seem that long ago.  
Time certainly flies by on Talk Budgies.

Goldilocks definitely knows how to work the camera and has both the beauty and moves to do it par excellence!

Luigi and Goldi certainly are sweet together :lovers: and Dinda and Peppy are looking as cute as ever!!

Happy Homecoming Day, Goldilocks!​*


----------



## JensBudgies (Aug 3, 2015)

arty:Happy Homecoming Goldilocks!!!arty:

Ana, the photos are just gorgeous! What a perfect little hen she is! I also enjoyed the cameos made by her fellow flock members!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Goldilocks is looking quite fine, if I do say so myself! Happy Homecoming Day, little miss! :clap: :whoo: arty2: 

Mallorn sends her love and would like to add that she approves of Luigi's clear attention to his feet, which (to quote her) "displays the sophistication and deep dedication to self-care that I love to see among fellows." 
 

Dinda and Peppy look lovely together  Such sweet little girls!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Ana, good thing I didn't miss this thread! I LOVE  Goldilocks!! 

I am partial to the yellow and blue recessive pieds. She'd look great with Twigs, with their different shades of blue. Her mate Luigi is quite gorgeous as well... So are all your birds actually . 

Does Peppy have a little blue on her lower abdomen too, or is it green? I love the double throat spots on one side! 

What shade of blue is Goldilocks? Looks like mauve cobalt??


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Your birds are so lovely, Aluz. And in great condition.. healthy and happy. Goldilocks looks angelic, for sure.
You've mentioned your Peppy looks like my Lemony and PJ and Luigi look similar.. yours are prettier, but they really are quite alike. 
Thanks for the great photos. (I showed Lemony how to have a photo taken without the crabby face, but she didn't seem to care.. LOL)


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Judy, I think your Lemony is beautiful too! Doesn't she have a blue lower belly? You should do a Lemony photo shoot .


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

LynandIndigo said:


> Happy Home coming Goldilocks.. You are al so beautiful.. Goldilocks you and your friends will be able to have a treat of Millet... Did your Mum buy you a special toy to play with....


Thanks, Lyn! Besides her favourite veggie treat, Goldilocks got a new bell toy to play with. 



Featheredflyers said:


> These are lovely piccies of lovely birdies! roud::woot:
> 
> (Not wanting to detract from your thread, so apologies if this is the wrong place, but from your photo, I just wondered how you managed to get two birdies finger trained together...?.. With my two, if they do it at all, they won't do it at the same time as there's jealousy etc when treats are involved!)


Thanks, Susan!  I don't have the habit of using food treats to tame my budgies, I make my first connection with them through my voice and the natural, positive vibes I surround myself with while interacting with them and during training. A lot can be accomplished with the right atmosphere and the intonation of our voices. The fact that I have owned pet budgies for most of my life has also made the whole training process second nature to me.

I have had a maximum of 4 birds perched on one of my hands and had little trouble with them. Of course this is also possible due to their temperaments and the fact that they mostly get along. As a flock, my budgies are used to being together during out of cage time and they behave well.

Here's just one example of a hand full of birdies. 




Jonah said:


> Happy homecoming Goldilock's, you are one sweet Hen....:loveeyes:


Thanks, Randy! 



FaeryBee said:


> *Oh my! I can't believe it's already been a year since Miss Goldilocks joined your flock. :wow:
> I remember the day you first posted pictures of her and it doesn't seem that long ago.
> Time certainly flies by on Talk Budgies.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Deborah!  Time did go by fast and it always does when all is well with the budgie flock. She is still my latest arrival, but it doesn't mean it will stay that way as I have plans to let Goldilocks have a chance at motherhood sometime in the future.



JensBudgies said:


> arty:Happy Homecoming Goldilocks!!!arty:
> 
> Ana, the photos are just gorgeous! What a perfect little hen she is! I also enjoyed the cameos made by her fellow flock members!


Thanks, Jen!  Dinda and Peppy wanted a little of the spotlight too, and Luigi always wants to be by his mate's side whenever they have out of cage time.



StarlingWings said:


> Goldilocks is looking quite fine, if I do say so myself! Happy Homecoming Day, little miss! :clap: :whoo: arty2:
> 
> Mallorn sends her love and would like to add that she approves of Luigi's clear attention to his feet, which (to quote her) "displays the sophistication and deep dedication to self-care that I love to see among fellows."
> 
> ...


Thanks, StarlingWings! Every time I see one of my budgie girls with their heads down and contemplating their feet, I always remember your Mallorn's pic.
It was funny to see Luigi who is a very hyper boy to take the time to tend to his feet. Goldilocks is for sure a good influence on him! 



RavensGryf said:


> Ana, good thing I didn't miss this thread! I LOVE  Goldilocks!!
> 
> I am partial to the yellow and blue recessive pieds. She'd look great with Twigs, with their different shades of blue. Her mate Luigi is quite gorgeous as well... So are all your birds actually .
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of your enthusiasm, Julie! 
My Peppy is olive green in colour. I'm not exactly sure, but to me it looks Goldilocks is cobalt blue in colour and also seems to have violet on her. She is definitely darker to be sky blue and lighter to be mauve.



jrook said:


> Your birds are so lovely, Aluz. And in great condition.. healthy and happy. Goldilocks looks angelic, for sure.
> You've mentioned your Peppy looks like my Lemony and PJ and Luigi look similar.. yours are prettier, but they really are quite alike.
> Thanks for the great photos. (I showed Lemony how to have a photo taken without the crabby face, but she didn't seem to care.. LOL)


Thanks Judy!  Our little lookalikes are equally pretty, your PJ and my Luigi could even pass as twins, the same goes for my other budgie boy Tito Junior who has the same colours.


----------



## ButterflyLordet (Aug 19, 2013)

Gorgeous baby! <3


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Featheredflyers said:


> These are lovely piccies of lovely birdies! roud::woot:
> 
> (Not wanting to detract from your thread, so apologies if this is the wrong place, but from your photo, I just wondered how you managed to get two birdies finger trained together...?.. With my two, if they do it at all, they won't do it at the same time as there's jealousy etc when treats are involved!)


I can have about four on one hand at a time sometimes, but only when there's treats involved. Otherwise it's just two.....they attack me like little flying monsters when they see I have millet! lol


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

ButterflyLordet said:


> Gorgeous baby! <3


Thanks, Katie and I do agree with you! 



jean20057 said:


> I can have about four on one hand at a time sometimes, but only when there's treats involved. Otherwise it's just two.....they attack me like little flying monsters when they see I have millet! lol


Yes, 4 adult budgies in one hand is also my limit and I do have rather small hands. If it were chicks, I would probably be able to fit a couple more.


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

Wow! So, did you somehow train them all together from when they were very young,? Any tips on how to?...Thanks.x


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

And it's rather amusing because I have to hold my hand to my shoulder to let the others eat as well, so they have a rotation in order every time!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Featheredflyers said:


> Wow! So, did you somehow train them all together from when they were very young,? Any tips on how to?...Thanks.x


One word...."millet". lol, and lots of it, eventually they will put their differences aside and just eat the treat!


----------



## WeasleyLover (Jun 28, 2012)

*Her coloring is absolutely GORGEOUS!

Happy Gotcha Day, Miss Goldilocks!*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Featheredflyers said:


> Wow! So, did you somehow train them all together from when they were very young,? Any tips on how to?...Thanks.x


Those 4 grown up birdies on my hand all happen to be my older couples' chicks from different clutches and their taming started from the time they were on the nest, this was a natural process. 
As to my store bought budgies, I begin their training during quarantine time, and depending on personality, they can reach a good level of trust with me and that would translate in their tameness as well.
The day I got my budgie boy Leonel, we both had an instant connection, sometimes I think he was the one that chose me as his owner/friend. The taming process went fast and was effortless as my boy was very open and receptive to me, it was as if he was one of my chicks.
With Goldilocks, she was more shy and afraid. After quarantine I used my super tame budgie boy Luigi, who is also her mate to further tame Goldilocks and now we have a decent bond and just like the rest of the flock, she automatically steps onto my finger whenever it is offered to her. 
The whole flock of 14 have different levels of tameness depending on their personalities and general receptiveness to me, some are just finger tamed, while others have a deeper bond with me. 



jean20057 said:


> And it's rather amusing because I have to hold my hand to my shoulder to let the others eat as well, so they have a rotation in order every time!


Haha, I can imagine the gymnastics you do with your hand full of birdies and keeping them all happy while feeding them millet! 



WeasleyLover said:


> *Her coloring is absolutely GORGEOUS!
> 
> Happy Gotcha Day, Miss Goldilocks!*


Thank you, Maddy!


----------

